# Masterbuilt Venison Jerky (Cure?)



## envirocad (Dec 4, 2014)

I bought the 40" Masterbuilt, and rolled across the Masterbuilt Venison jerky recipe. (see below)....It does not call for cure, but i read lots about people using a cure. Would it be safe to follow the instruction/recipe below?

Thanks for the Help!

Scott

[h1]Venison Jerky[/h1]

*Ingredients*
½ cup Brown Sugar
1/8 cup Worchestshire
½ tsp Garlic salt
½ cup Soy sauce
½ tsp Dry mustard
¼ cup Salt
Dash of Pepper
3 cups Water

*Suggested Wood for Smoking*
Hickory or mesquite chips

*Directions*
Cut meat into ¼” to ½” thick strips about 5” long and 1 ½” wide. Combine all marinating ingredients in a small bowl until blended well. Marinate meat for 6 to 8 hours. Dry and place in pre-heated smoker at 140 degrees. Smoke for 12 to 16 hours.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 4, 2014)

envirocad said:


> I bought the 40" Masterbuilt, and rolled across the Masterbuilt Venison jerky recipe. (see below)....It does not call for cure, but i read lots about people using a cure. Would it be safe to follow the instruction/recipe below?
> 
> Thanks for the Help!
> 
> ...


I would add cure to it if it were me and allow at least 24 hours before smoking. I wouldn't slice it any thicker than 1/4".

I would say hit the search bar at the top of any page. Their are so many jerky recipes you will still be reading this time next week.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## envirocad (Dec 4, 2014)

I stumbled across several post that basically say cure it just incase...so I'm gonna cure it.


----------

